# Sometimes, you have to stop an say Thanks!



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

:rybka::rybka:Since the new year, 2010, I've experienced some of the best fishing I've ever known. Now that is not because of my expertise with the rod and real, but its because that I have suddenly met a bunch of people exactly like me...all with a love of fishing.

Mentors, like SS, who generously share their knowledge had me out in January in my hunting camo gear, freezing my rear end off, pulling in whites! Good Grief, that never would have occurred to me that time of year without the ability to learn from them. This spring, my freezer is full, and we're planning things like fish fries...and fun things like that. 

For now, the shallow water below the LLDam has got me thinking about moving on to fishing on the main lakes in Livingston and Conroe. So now thats where I'll be for the coming summer.

Just a word of gratitude to you guys. Thank you for making me look like I'm better than I really am, for stocking my freezer, and providing me with so much entertainment, just by reading your contributions on this site.

I'm fishing in the Red Tracker 190. Any time you see me, please stop by and say hi. Maybe I can share something I know, or pry something from you. 

Thank you again.

GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Very Nice Post! Ain't 2Cool a wonderful place? I have met several good freinds myself this past year, a couple of them are going to take me fishing one day when I stop acting stupid and take a few days off to fish.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel the same GoneFish'n. You can get mad, forgive, laugh, learn, teach, help and get help all right here. It's a great place indeed!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Amen, to all the above I've learned new techniques, lures, times I would never have considered on my own. Not to mention new friends, and new places to fish. Thanks Matt, SS, and all the other posters, with informative info on Too Cool. It really is a help with local fisherman, that think the way you do. Thanks, All!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I am new here but I can't wait to meet some of you guys and gals and learn from ya'll. I have been doing nothing but hunting for the past 25 years and paying for the kids to go too college..Now that one has graduated and the other graduates in December I have been able to buy my first boat and I plan on using it OFTEN. I spoke to Gonefish'n Saturday below the dam but I didn't know it was him until I read some of the post on here(I have a red Tracker 175). I have a lot to learn about fishing and this sight seems to have a lot of knowledgeable people on it..So I am saying *Thanks* to all of you ahead of time...Good Fishing,,Grady


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

X 100 here. I got in on that sub zero fishing thanks to Matt and the others for posting where they are catching them. It has been a great winter for whites and being able to share that fun with like minded people make that much better. I have met a few folks from this forum out there and they have been really nice. We are hitting the main lake next weekend just to see. As SS says "You Never Know Unless You Go"

Charlie was that you out there Saturday below the dam? Matt, myself, and a guy I work with passed a red tracker on our way back to the ramp. We were in my black Kenner.

Robby


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

This is a great board. I am pretty sure that there are many other 2coolers that share the sentiments to great guys like SS, Matt, Sunbeam, and others that have contributed to this board. Now just tell me where the next spot is. =P


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes Robby, that was me and wife out enjoying the day below the dam. I waved to you guys as you went by. It's kind of funny when you see someone that you think you might recognize from being on the 2Cool site. "Ohhhhh, thats what he looks like"....... You'll often see the red Trackers, but i'm the one in the 190, which is tad longer than the 175.

:rybka:GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah yes Grady, of course I remember you. I eased by you, and commented, "nice boat"....
There needs to be some way, that 2Coolers can determine who their friends from the internet are. I hate to put a sticker on my boat, but something which tells the world that we're all part of this fishing fraternity.
GoneFish'n
:fish:
Charlie


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Well said GoneFish'n!!!



GoneFish'n said:


> Ah yes Grady, of course I remember you. I eased by you, and commented, "nice boat"....
> There needs to be some way, that 2Coolers can determine who their friends from the internet are. I hate to put a sticker on my boat, but something which tells the world that we're all part of this fishing fraternity.
> GoneFish'n
> :fish:
> Charlie


X2!!!!

I paddled past Longhorn Daddy on Friday, I know I've met him twice but was still rather embarrassed that I didn't recognize him AGAIN!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Some of the other sites have get together or musters as they call them. Might be a good idea for some of us Livingston/Conroe 2coolers to think about a fish fry/lie swap meet in the near future. 
The pavilion at the Livingston state park is nice and not expensive for a day. Good place for the adults to chat and the kids can run or fish the bulkheaded area.
I'm sure we can get enough fish from a group of of ten or so guys freezers plus a covered dish from the wives to make a meal. 
A morning chasing the WB and stripers and an afternoon eatin'.
What ya'll think? Worth a try?


----------



## Humble2Fish (Feb 2, 2010)

*Hats*

How about we see if we can get some 2cool fishing hats. That way we don't have to put anything on our boat and you could still reconize someone from the board. You can never have to many hats.

P.S. The fish fry get together sounds good.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Just wanted to add my thanks and appreciation to this thread as well! Work and family commitments keep me from fishing as much as I'd like to, but when I do get a chance to go, there is never a shortage of good people here willing to part with the info needed to make for a good outing. God bless all of you!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I wanted to also say thanks! This is a great site. You guys really helped this lost Louisiana boy find his way. I like the sticker idea! Matt has a sticker on his boat.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

2COOL Sticker is made from some custom letters I had for my TX numbers.

Matt


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

This is a great board. I have learned a lot from here. Thank you all. 
Matt, I like the stickers. I think I have seen you on the lake before. 
I love reading the posts.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

GoneFish'n said:


> Ah yes Grady, of course I remember you. I eased by you, and commented, "nice boat"....
> There needs to be some way, that 2Coolers can determine who their friends from the internet are. I hate to put a sticker on my boat, but something which tells the world that we're all part of this fishing fraternity.
> GoneFish'n
> :fish:
> Charlie


A small 2Cooler flag....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

here's me! Mostly on Conroe.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Absolutly, my hats off to all on this fresh water board. I never quit learning and enjoy the reading. I haven't been able to fish as much as I want the last couple of years and find a sort of comforter with the reports and stories. I've had invites and calls that I don't take lightly, they are appreciated even if I wasn't able to make it. I really enjoy that there is others with as much or more interest in all kinds of fishing as me. Thanks people.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I also enjoy the camaraderie of 2Cool. I like the hat idea but an easier idea that is not permanent is a yellow ribbon tied on the stern light. (yellow like the old 2Cool sticker). What do you think?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I also enjoy the camaraderie of 2Cool. I like the hat idea but an easier idea that is not permanent is a yellow ribbon tied on the stern light. (yellow like the old 2Cool sticker). What do you think?


You want me to tie a yellow ribbon on my boat?????????????????????????????????????????????????

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I'll just keep my sticker on it.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

9121SS said:


> You want me to tie a yellow ribbon on my boat?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> I'll just keep my sticker on it.


Just pretend it's an old oak tree! You know the song!
What? Did you want a pink one! 
Men.......................hwell:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, I know about the oak tree thing. Had one around it till my SIL came home from iraq.


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

I just joined this site back in Jan. of this year and I really do like it.

Thanks to all those who post and share their info with others on here.

It’s defiantly a great fishing forum to be associated with.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This is a cool thread and I want to say that all most every 2cool customer or indidivual that I have met from the board has been a courtious and friendly person. Respectful and polite on the water and eager to share imformation, and most of all they love to fish. That goes very far in my book.
As a guide I have to walk a line that is a little narrow, how much info do I give out without hurting my business?
Since starting my guiding service in the lake last summer I have continued to share much of what I know about fishing the lake and river, some cards I play close to my chest, they are too important to my business to just give away. 
I do try to answer questions and dissiminate information on posts to help others enjoy their time on the water and be productive fishing. 
A lot of what I contribute is in the form of theory and patterns that when assimilated can help someone find and catch fish in places they can discover on their own when appling this information.
Many 2coolers I know have wanted to get a gathering together so we can meet, talk, eat, and maybe even fish. I like Sunbeams idea about the state park, it has a lot of what is needed to accomodate a get together like the one being discussed.

I hope no one feels that I am being unsocial when I don't recognize them on the water, part youngtimers disease, part very bad hearing loss, and part is that I become totally focused on getting my clients on fish and keeping them on fish when I take a party out. 
So introduce yourself several times if I look blank when you say hello on the water, I will learn your name eventually, lol. I'm used to having to hear someone's name many times before I get it down.
What about the first week of June for a time slot for a get together?
:ac550:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good post SS. I have never fished Livingston (yet) but I can apply alot of what you talk about on Conroe. I for one thank you for your information. No one should expect you to give out all you know. We all look forward to your reports.
June would be a good time for a get together.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I like the idea of the get together. also the ribbon isn't a bad idea either...The yellow could signify our group support for our armed forces men and women as they continue to struggle in wars around the world. my minor problem i have to work out is that i don't use a stern light except when i'm required to to during the dark hours...i'll work that one out myself.

Okay, lets get moving on organizing our get togehter....remember back in the old CB days of the 70's "good buddy"...the get togethers were called "breaks". the state park is a great idea.

Gone Fish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Great ideas and great replies! I also have had a more enjoyable fishing experiance since joining this site. 

I like the hat idea, as I've struck up conversations in the fishing aisle of Academy. Sometimes you never know who the guy standing next to you is, so you work the conversation around to the web site. 

The park gathering sounds like a great idea! I'd throw a few dollars in the TIP bucket to help pay expenses and if there's enough left over, buy some deserving kid a rod.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

This is something I would try to get to. Looks like we're waiting for a local fish to say I'll look into it. I'll even donate a hand made fillet knife I make for a door prize or give away just to say I was part of it. ''Who's the brave soul ''?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Great post SS! I was with Matt Saturday and did not say much as I thought you had customers with you. Sorry wasn't being rude just being respectful of your business & customers.

I say let's make the state park our destination for a 2 Cool Gathering. You can book it online I think. I am going to try and make it out there this weekend so if you guys nail a date down between now & Saturday I will book it!

Robby


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Count me in. It would be nice to finely meet all the guys that post on these threads. I do much more reading than posting because I haven't had the time to fish much this year, having 3 kids + married = busy schedule. I like the idea of the hat and sticker. I have a bayliner that I would put the ticker on and for the guys who don't have boats a hat would show they are part of the group. I have learned so much from you all here that it is priceless, it makes my frequent trips to the lake a lot easier because I'm much more prepared. I still don't catch much, but I also don't come home with a donut. Keep up the posts and good work.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Count me in for a get together. I would really like the opprotunity to meet and thank SS, LE, Sunbeam and all the others who have been so helpful. I enjoy my time on the water so much more because of what I have learned on this site. 

I do not have much time to help organize an event but I can help with cost of pavillion or other incidentals. I also bet that some of the marinas and local boat dealers would host the whole thing if someone planted the idea.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea the ole board has come up some. I have generally posted on here for 4 yrs now, and posted my pic of me and the boat because I use to wonder if others where on the board. Most where not......then I met a few....whitebassfisher would come hang out with me at walkers lake....but few others. SS and I wrote on here for 3 yr before we met. He worked the south end....me more towards the middle. we would post but never cross paths.....finally this winter we hooked up at kickapoo. I enjoy fishing with others because many times I learn new stuff for the other person. Then SS and I went below the dam....and I ve ran into a few others....fishinsoldier.....don't think I ve came across matt yet but I am sure time will solve that. Like SS, mine being lack of brain cells I forget names alot but I do remember boats and faces. But out on the water I ll be almost everyday now till august.....
in the process I have told others about the board.....been knowing roger from lone eagle from the bar for years but didn't know he had as much knowledge of the lake as he has. I am fixin to get roger in my boat and get some of that knowledge from him. The whole reason I joined this board was to learn how to fish better....i am getting there....bueyes


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Date, Date, Date, Pick a Date*

Since I started this thread, I''ll suggest a date. How about June 19:fish:. There's nothing sacred about the date, I just picked one randomly. That is Fathers Day weekend, though.
GoneFish'n
Charlie:rybka:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Juneteenth Sound good. I'll check the availabilty of the pavilion.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! That's my Birthday!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

X2

I've got some great help from 2coolers.
wonderful bunch of folks.
greenie to you for your post.
B.D


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The pavilion is available on June 13, 19, 20. 
If I get 10 emails by Friday with strong "maybes" I will book one of those dates on my credit card. Tell me which is best for you. Majority gets the day.

[email protected]


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, I have to agree that the freshwater board is loaded with new information. I have been lurking and never actually fished freshwater but with the reports and all I might have to give it a try one day. Tight lines everyone and keep up the great feedback!!


----------



## Kneezles (Jan 19, 2010)

*Get Together*

I agree with Charlie (I have to, he's my big brother), the 19th works best for me. Nuttin like a bunch of fishermen telling tall tails. I have some good ones too!

Keep the worms wet,

Tim


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Have you gotten enough emails Sunbeam?


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

ss put me on my first crappie which led to a limit! thanks ss!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I know a lot of you have heard this before, but this site really is inspirational. If not for the helpfulness of several of the posters here I might not have been inspired to make the trip to the dam on Lake Livingston. Heck, I even caght my first limit ever of crappie there back in January. So I wanted to give a special shout out for Shadslinger for showing me how to use my electronics and just being the wealth of knowledge he is. To Mattsfishin for showing me how to hold my mouth right and sharing his crappie hole which led to my first ever limit of sac-a-laits. And to GoFish2Day for inspiring me to get off my arse and make the drive to the dam in the first place.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*REMINDER TO EVERYONE*

As a reminder to everyone, this is what everbody had to say about it....we can do whatever anyone wants to do....we have the building reserved. so we might as well!!
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------

